# Ridiculous to file claim with own insurance



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Why do we have to first file a claim with our own insurance company? There is not a company out there, NOT ONE, who covers commercial use of a car on a personal auto insurance policy.
ABSOLUTELY no point in alerting your insurance company that you drive for Uber.
Reporting to your own company should ONLY come in play if you have commercial insurance, but I'm sure they won't cover it either when they find out it's ridesharing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah im not sure why Uber wants us to do that in an accident, they our the personal insurance will cancel
guess they hoping for any possible reason your insurance company may accept the claim


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

That, my friend, is the exact reason why the insurance companies won't allow us to UBER- UBER refuses to make themselves the primary insurance and UBER has not worked with any of the companies on this matter. It is still a risk. It is completely ridiculous and wrong that UBER refuses to help us with the insurance issue or to work with ANY Of the companies. As long as our personal insurer is on file and we're required to file with them first, they won't allow ridesharing. UBER needs pressure to change this. They know we'll get denied, they know most of us are doing it against our insurers declarations and they don't care!


----------

